# PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!! AZGROWERS IN DANGER



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi everybody well to put things simply I am pissed off if you have not yet heard MPP (The Medical Marijuana Policy Project) has taken out the growing rights in there legalization bill for Arizona because a bunch of wealthy dispensary owners have told them they will not fund the bill if they include home cultivation in there bill this is pure BULLSHIT the only reason they are doing this is because they are in love with the current system they charge as much as they want for there product and we cant do a thing about it because growing is illegal if you live within 25 miles of a dispensary this has forced me to start growing my Medicine illegally and risk prosecution patients can now be treated like common criminals AND ALL IN THE NAME OF PROFIT!!!!!.

THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION SAFER ARIZONA HAS BEEN ABLE TO IDENTIFY A FEW OF THESE SLEEZY DISPENSARYS HERE IS A LIST:

THE BOYCOTT LIST:
Arizona Natural Selections
Harvest of Tempe
The Giving Tree Wellness Center
Monarch
Arizona Organix
This is the current list we have but may not be all of them.

HERE IS WHAT I WOULD LIKE EVERYBODY TO DO GO TO THERE FACEBOOK PAGE AND POST A NASTY MESSAGE TO THERE TIME LINE HERE IS WHAT I PUT. WARNING DO NOT BUY FROM THIS DISPENSERY: The Owner Of This Dispensary has been recognized in affiliation with the Arizona Dispensary Association by the Arizona Cannabis Consumers Coalition as being in seemingly unchangeable favor of criminalizing home cultivation for Arizona citizens for the Marijuana Policy Project 2016 initiative & being in seemingly unchangeable favor of criminalizing your own patients for home cultivation via the 25 mile provision I ASK EVERYBODY TO BOYCOTT THIS DISPENSARY FROM WHAT I CAN SEE THEY ARE MORE ABOUT PROFIT THAN HELPING SICK PEOPLE!!! BANNING HOME CULTIVATION WILL ALLOW THEASE DISPENSERYS TO CHARGE AS MUCH AS THEY WANT FOR THERE PRODUCT 65$ 1/8ths no way DO NOT GIVE THIS PLACE ANY BUISNESS HERE IS AN UPDATED LIST OF DISPENSARYS ON THE BOYCOTT LIST:
Arizona Natural Selections
Harvest of Tempe
The Giving Tree Wellness Center
Monarch
Arizona Organix
This is the current list we have but may not be all of them.
THESE DISPENSARYS ARE TRYING TO KEEP HOME CULTIVATION ILLEGAL BOYCOTT THEM PROTEST THEM WRITE THEM TO TELL THEM TO STOP WHAT THERE DOING!!! (WRITE SOMETHING LIKE THAT)
EITHER COPY AND PASTE MY MESSAGE OR WRITE YOUR OWN COPY AND PASTE TO THERE TIMELINE 3 TIMES. NEXT GO TO THERE LEAFLY ACCOUNTS GIVE THEM A 1 STAR REVIEW AND POST YOUR MESSAGE. ONE MORE THING I WOULD ALSO LIKE EVERYBODY TO DO IS EMAIL MPP AND TELL THEM TO GIVE US OUR GROWING RIGHTS BACK THERE ARE ALSO OTHER THINGS YOU CAN DO TO HELP SENDING THEM PRIVATE MESSAGES ON THERE FACEBOOK IS ALWAYS GOOD START YOUR OWN FACEBOOK PAGES THINGS SUCH AS THE MONARCH SUCKS OR HARVEST OF TEMPE WANTS SICK PEOPLE JAILED. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!! HELP THE CAUSE. EVEN IF YOU ARE NOT FROM ARIZONA IF THIS IS ALLOWED TO TAKE PLACE IT WILL CREATE A MONOPOLY WHERE DISPENSARYS ARE ALLOWED TO CHARGE AS MUCH AS THE WANT FOR THERE PRODUCT AND WE CANT DO A THING ABOUT IT BECAUSE HOME CULTIVATION IS ILLEGAL IT'S ALREADY HORRIBAL 65$ EIGHTS AND 100$ DOLLAR GRAMS OF WAX!!!! 

ALSO READ THE STORY IN THIS LINK IT WILL FULLY BRING YOU UP TO DATE ABOUT WHAT IS GOING ON IN ARIZONA: http://saferarizona.com/az-pro-marijuana-groups-boycott-protest-mmj-dispensaries-grow-rights/ 

AND DONT FORGET TELL YOUR FRIENDS AND SPREAD THE WORD


----------



## superloud (Mar 15, 2015)

What a bunch of fucking bitches


----------



## Gaiant (Mar 15, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> Hi everybody well to put things simply I am pissed off if you have not yet heard MPP (The Medical Marijuana Policy Project) has taken out the growing rights in there legalization bill for Arizona because a bunch of wealthy dispensary owners have told them they will not fund the bill if they include home cultivation in there bill this is pure BULLSHIT the only reason they are doing this is because they are in love with the current system they charge as much as they want for there product and we cant do a thing about it because growing is illegal if you live within 25 miles of a dispensary this has forced me to start growing my Medicine illegally and risk prosecution patients can now be treated like common criminals AND ALL IN THE NAME OF PROFIT!!!!!.
> 
> THIS IS A CALL TO ACTION SAFER ARIZONA HAS BEEN ABLE TO IDENTIFY A FEW OF THESE SLEEZY DISPENSARYS HERE IS A LIST:
> 
> ...


This is a terrible thing must not allow it.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 15, 2015)

Gaiant said:


> This is a terrible thing must not allow it.


Tell me about it that's why we need to push for grow rights in this bill write MPP an email post on the dispenserys timeline and leafly accounts tell your friends to do the same


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 15, 2015)

UPDATE: Harvest Of Tempe,Giving Tree Welness Center and Arizona Natural Selections have been removed from Safer Arizona's boycott list however Monarch and arizona organix remain on the list go after monarch especially been reading horrible things about them


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 22, 2015)

Update: MPP has contacted Safer Arizona and wants to get them back on board Safer Arizona is going to give them are demands I will update if I hear more stay firm all my AZ growers we will not let MPP get away with this!!


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 22, 2015)

Complain to your legislators as well. Ask them why they support criminalizing the same activities for private citizens as they allow corporations to do?


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 22, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Complain to your legislators as well. Ask them why they support criminalizing the same activities for private citizens as they allow corporations to do?


Yep I have done that actualley there was a representative here who introduced a bill to the legislature that would legalize marijuana house bill 2007 but with an all conservative legislator it's going nowhere when you live in a state full of right wing conservative nut job politicians it's up to the people to get shit done.


----------



## panhead (Mar 22, 2015)

Not trying to dog your post but all the caps make it nearly impossible for me to read , i got about half of it & it sucks what they are trying to pull on you guys .

Big money allways wins i swear .


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 22, 2015)

panhead said:


> Not trying to dog your post but all the caps make it nearly impossible for me to read , i got about half of it & it sucks what they are trying to pull on you guys .
> 
> Big money allways wins i swear .


 sorry about the caps I will bear this in mind on my later posts. not really the best writer just ask any of my High School English teachers. hopefully safer Arizona can convince them to put home cultivation rights back in the bill that was a dirty move the ADA pulled I feel something is seriously wrong with MPP's Arizona branch they all just seem a little sleazy # Dirty Politics


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> sorry about the caps I will bear this in mind on my later posts. not really the best writer just ask any of my High School English teachers. hopefully safer Arizona can convince them to put home cultivation rights back in the bill that was a dirty move the ADA pulled I feel something is seriously wrong with MPP's Arizona branch they all just seem a little sleazy # Dirty Politics


A sleazy move to be sure. The silver lining is that if people get pissed off enough to get involved in politics, that's a huge win with long term benefits.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 23, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> A sleazy move to be sure. The silver lining is that if people get pissed off enough to get involved in politics, that's a huge win with long term benefits.


Quoting my own post, I know, but I wanted to ask a larger question: WTF WILL it take for the average American to get so pissed off at the way things are going that they'll get involved in their own governance?!


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Apr 1, 2015)

Update: Things are getting really weird here in AZ. I am sure as many of you all ready know a separate group has filed a second legalization initiative in AZ that will be competing with the first This was filed by Gina Berman who is medical director of The Giving Tree Wellness Center I have yet to see the actuel language on this initiative but from what I hear it's not going to allow home grow BE PREPARED TO BOYCOTT Giving Tree Wellness Center as soon as you hear the word they only understand if you hit them in the wallet there facebook page is a good place to start I have also heard that MPP is going to budget 10,000 dollars to pay people for 1000 hours of time to pass out unkind literature in front of the dispensary.


----------

